# New 55 or 60 Inch LCD Television



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Wouldn't you know it. I just upgraded my A/V receiver to the Onkyo TX-NR809 and now I am getting color distortion on my Sony KDF-E55A20 projection TV. I know, I know, it is an older model but after having the lamp replaced a year or so ago, it plays beautifully. I had a problem with a previous Sony model, ironically the same symptoms, and was told that it was the light engine. A $750.00 repair fixed that problem and it ran until I gave it away.
In any event I realize it is time for another purchase. I have been looking at the Samsung UN 556050TF and the Sharp LC60LE 835U or the sharp LC70LE632U. I am trying to land around $2300.00 or less. I am not opposed to any brand but want to stay in the upper or A tier of HDTVs. A walk thru Sam's produced a few Samsungs and Sharps and LGs. By the way, what is the performance ratings of LG?

I have broken all of the piggy banks and raided the cookie jar but I am just about maxed out at the dollar amount.


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Folks, my time is running out. If I am not out of order, could I request a recommendation on type (LCD or Plasma). The tv will be resting on a flat panel entertainment center housing the electronics. I had never considered a plasma because of first generation problems,(heat , weight,cost, etc). 
it is a now a new day and I have moved to a different point of view as to owning a plasma unit. I initially considered a 55 or 60 inch based upon my review of threads here since I think a 70 inch will over-whelm my viewing area.
I own Sony, LG, Vizio, and Panasonic in 32 and 37 inch but in 50 and 55 inch I have only had Sony. I am ready to try other brands as I think brands have become very competitive. It seems that Sharp is now in the mix. I would like some suggestion as to type and or brands, if that is allowable. The room has three windows and a skylight with 14 foot ceilings. Help!


----------

